# Marketplace and messages?



## 2rebecca (Aug 2, 2019)

I sent a message asking for more information about an add in the Marketplace.  Is that message saved somewhere under my profile in a "sent" box? I just sent in a few minutes ago, so I don't expect a reply yet.   I was just wanting to confirm it went through since I was using my phone instead of my computer.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 3, 2019)

messages you send are not stored (although technically they are stored on the ad you sent the message about)...but they are not stored on your account.  

you will get a "message sent" confirmation box (i think its in green or blue) when you successfully send a message thru the marketplace.


----------

